# Change the export settings



## kamalsofteng (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi All;
I am having an issue with the plugin settings. I am trying to hide the export location to enforce an application setting, but when I set the properties in code like propertyTable.LR_export_destinationPathPrefix and its related settings, like the type, conflict handling and so forth, I get an error message telling me that the export failed because the setting is missing LR_export_destinationPathPrefix. I tried to copy the propertyTable and set it on the copy, but then the table I get is not observable and so, useless.

Can anyone suggest a way around this. All I need is to hide the export location and setting the values in code.

MANY thanks
Kamal


----------



## FIroz (May 14, 2017)

Hi, Did you find the solution to this problem? I am facing the exact same issue.


----------



## clee01l (May 14, 2017)

FIroz said:


> Hi, Did you find the solution to this problem? I am facing the exact same issue.


Welcome to the forum.   The OP was trying to manipulate the Database structure or the Export Preset  (clear text).   Neither are recommended.  Can you explain what you are needing to do and why?  There is probably a solution.  The key is understanding the real problem.


----------



## FIroz (May 14, 2017)

I was writing a publish service where the export location is the same as the source folder. When i click on 'Set up' on my publish service, the export to show "Folder: wherever each source photo is located". But when i click save, this error pops up: "An internal error has occured: export settings are missing the LR_export_destinationPathPrefix"


----------



## clee01l (May 14, 2017)

John Beardsworth is probably our most experienced user of the SDK.  Maybe he can address this.


----------



## FIroz (May 15, 2017)

Hi, How can i contact John Beardsworth? Please see the detailed question here: Adobe Lightroom plugin set export folder as source folder


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 15, 2017)

@johnbeardy one for you?


----------

